# how much to charge per mile



## bubbaj (Jan 28, 2006)

I am looking to get contracts for roadside brushing 
and would like some input on how much $$ for the average 
mile. Some details of one job call for all brush and trees 4'' and
smaller to be cut to a max hight of 6'' from ground and no 
equipment alowed in ditches and must be at least 12' wide and
all over head limbs 4'' & under are to be removed. I would also 
like to know about how many miles a 3 man crew could do in a day. 

Thanks bubbaj


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 28, 2006)

bid it by the hour until you can figure out how many miles per day per crew..


Can't go wrong doing it by the hour


----------



## ASD (Jan 28, 2006)

is it all hand work ? or can you use a bobcat with a mower and a Minny excavator with a mower head (for the ditch work)? city streets of along free ways ? give me some more info and i will try to help . we do alot of ROW work


----------



## bubbaj (Jan 29, 2006)

ASD said:


> is it all hand work ? or can you use a bobcat with a mower and a Minny excavator with a mower head (for the ditch work)? city streets of along free ways ? give me some more info and i will try to help . we do alot of ROW work




I can use any equipment that can reach into the ditch from the road. A minimum of 12 feet. 

can you give me information on where to find mower attachments for anyhting that can reach into ditch. 

Yes we could use a minny excavator with a mower head, where do you find them?

Approximately how long does it take to do a mile of taking down brush and trees, 4 inches and smaller, and removing limbs 4 inches and smaller above the road. With 3 guys, 1 running brushing equipment and 2 cutting trees. All debris gets left in ditch.


----------



## DDM (Jan 29, 2006)

TreeJunkie said:


> bid it by the hour until you can figure out how many miles per day per crew..
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong doing it by the hour



Sounds like he's bidding it for the city,county or state.It will be bid out by the foot or mile there not going to accept an hourly rate bid.


----------



## ASD (Jan 29, 2006)

bubbaj said:


> I can use any equipment that can reach into the ditch from the road. A minimum of 12 feet.
> 
> can you give me information on where to find mower attachments for anyhting that can reach into ditch.
> 
> ...



go to (rockhound.com ) we have one on a bobcat T300 and on on a minny ex and are going to get one for a 36000lb ex in april we have been very happy with this brand
the t300 can mow a 72" path at 3 mph in hevy brush 4" and smaller the minny ex can mow a 36" path at 3 mph and a 36000 lb ex can clear a 20' path at 5 mph in brush with a good operator

as for the hand work i can't help you much with that as i cant see it!


----------



## spike-columbia (Jan 29, 2006)

*Is this FEMA related work?*

This sounds like a fema sub-contractor trying to get the lowest price?

If, this is fema related beware!!! (very difficult to make $$$).

Just-my-two=cents

Spike


----------



## bubbaj (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info its been helpful 
would it be out of line to figure an average of 2 miles a day at $1000 per mile??? to cover all expences and possible break downs and staying out of town during job.


----------



## ASD (Jan 30, 2006)

if you don't know what you are looking at be care full you could lose your a$$


----------



## bubbaj (Feb 1, 2006)

So if the minny ex will do 36'' at 3 mph to do 12' wide x 2 sides of road it would take (acording to my math ) 4swipes at 36'' = 12' x2 for doing both sides of road is 8 swipes. 3 miles at 36'' takes 1 hr x it by 8 passes=8hrs to do 3 miles (1 day of work)

so basicly could I call it an average of 5 miles a day to deal with the possible break downs and any thing that comes up to, compensate for places that are more dence and harder to get into?


----------



## ASD (Feb 1, 2006)

bubbaj said:


> So if the minny ex will do 36'' at 3 mph to do 12' wide x 2 sides of road it would take (acording to my math ) 4swipes at 36'' = 12' x2 for doing both sides of road is 8 swipes. 3 miles at 36'' takes 1 hr x it by 8 passes=8hrs to do 3 miles (1 day of work)
> 
> so basicly could I call it an average of 5 miles a day to deal with the possible break downs and any thing that comes up to, compensate for places that are more dence and harder to get into?



yes 5 mi would be about right but my numbers are for an operator skilled in useing this type of equipment!!!!!!!! it takes a long time to become proficient on this type of equipment


----------

